
Only as happy as the least happy child (2012) - jawns
https://academic.oup.com/psychsocgerontology/article/67B/2/184/539899
======
Xophmeister
It seems like it would be hard to control for the obvious feedback loop: Are
children less successful when their parents are predisposed to lower moods; or
do parents’ moods reflect their children’s achievements?

------
xinyhn
Don't have much commentary on this as I don't have children, but this video is
very relevant.

Jordan Peterson - Why not just be Child-free and Happy?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in4sDT9__0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in4sDT9__0I)

~~~
quickthrower2
I have children. That video gives quite a good perspective on life, using
having kids as an example.

But then who is he to judge? If someone want's to bum around all their life,
not do or achieve much. Enjoy having lots of rest time. Watch Netflix, etc.
Why not?

